# 1 yr old female German Shepherd in Floyd, Virginia



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

1 yr old female German Shepherd

Very friendly, sweet 13 month old purebred intact female. Has been kenneled outside. Smart and eager to please, will make amazing pet for right home/family. Insecure around other dogs, would be best suited as only dog in home. Have to re-home for this reason, great with kids, not aggressive with people at all. Total sweetheart.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I guess message me if you have questions or are interested. She is not mine, but I am acquainted with the home.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

A home for her has been secured.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

good for her. pretty gsd.


----------

